# Food Styling Apprenticeship



## aly jobson (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm a culinary student who loves learning about food and ideally want to get into food styling right after culinary school. I am looking for information about food styling apprenticeships....can anybody point a finger in the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

The way most people get into this business is to assist an established food stylist.

Contact as many stylists as you can and offer to trail and work for free for a while until you learn how to become useful.

Styling is a very different business from food service and the only answer to any question is "It depends..."

I've had many people want to assist me with the aim of transitioning away from food service only to find that they have difficulty shaking the "if it tastes great, it looks great" mentality. 

You also must realize that styling work is concentrated in two areas of the country-New York and Los Angeles with the Chicago area also included to some degree. 

You might find some work elsewhere, but it's not steady. 

Also, read Delores Custer's book from cover to cover-especially the sections on how to assist. It will provide you with lots of very useful information.

Realize too that almost all food styling is freelance work. You must be tenacious about finding work and marketing yourself. 

PM me, and I'll answer any other questions you might have.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Food styling is very much a niche market and can be tough to crack. I met with a lot of prospective students that wanted to do this. In some cases, you don't need a culinary school background to get into it.

Since you are already in school, lets start with what school do you attend and where do you live? (Exact address not needed).


----------



## cuppy312 (Oct 2, 2011)

[h5]Hi there,[/h5][h5]I am a recent graduate from the French Culinary Institute and am looking to break into the Food Styling area of work. Currently living in Brooklyn and am only 20 minutes outside the city. Do you know of any apprenticing that exists for weekends? If not weekends anything at all and feedback is greatly appreciated.[/h5][h5]Thank You,[/h5][h5]Marnee[/h5]


----------

